# [Eclipse] Ist es möglich sich alle Werte der Variablen aller laufenden Klassen



## DerKoenig (22. Januar 2010)

[Eclipse] Ist es möglich sich alle Werte der Variablen aller laufenden Klassen anzeigen zu lassen.

Sprich so etwas wie das Variablenfenster, nur eben für das komplette Projekt. Also ich arbeite an einem Lifesystem, welches sehr komplex ist. Bei den weit über 5000 Klassen ist niemand mehr da, der einen einarbeiten könnte. Nun ist es sehr generisch und dynamisch alles aufgebaut und wie gesagt, deshalb lautet meine Frage... kann ich mir die Werte der Variablen, welche aktuell benutzt werden anzeigen lassen ? Mit evtl Informationen wo sie gefüllt wurden oder ähnliches?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,



> [Eclipse] Ist es möglich sich alle Werte der Variablen aller laufenden Klassen anzeigen zu lassen.


Rein theoretisch ja... aber praktisch wäre das wohl nicht. Du könntest dir beispielsweise ein Eclipse Plugin schreiben, welches mit der JDT-Debugger (jdt.debug) API arbeitet und dir für "jede" Variable in deinen Java Klassen dynamisch entsprechende Überwachungseinträge (Watches) generiert...

Welche Variablen möchtest du denn anzeigen? Ich glaube es gibt da bessere Wege um in ein neues System einzusteigen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## DerKoenig (25. Januar 2010)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Rein theoretisch ja... aber praktisch wäre das wohl nicht. Du könntest dir beispielsweise ein Eclipse Plugin schreiben, welches mit der JDT-Debugger (jdt.debug) API arbeitet und dir für "jede" Variable in deinen Java Klassen dynamisch entsprechende Überwachungseinträge (Watches) generiert...
> ...



Wahrscheinlich gibt es dir, aber bin noc ziemlich unerfahren ;-)

Hab auch schon überlegt, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich so groß wäre wie 3 Wände, aber gäbe es ne Möglichkeit z.B. nachträglich ein USE CASE Diagramm erstellen zu lassen mit irgend nem tool ?


----------



## DerKoenig (10. Februar 2010)

push push push push


----------

